# ROTP and CF application confusion



## pk89 (22 Jun 2012)

I'm looking into applying for the ROTP for the 2013 school year, but am a little confused.
Does application to the ROTP also extend towards regular CF application? Or is that (CF application) a separate process that should be started ASAP? The website only states that ROTP application is also an application to the RMC; I plan to go to a civilian University.

I am not currently a member of the CF, and will be re-applying for Uni programs next year.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Jun 2012)

pk89 said:
			
		

> . . .  I plan to go to a civilian University.



What you plan wish for and what the CF directs may not be the same.  While some prospective officers are subsidized at civilian universities, if the degree program you wish to attempt is available at RMC (and most are) and space is available then you will most likely be going to RMC.

And yes, an ROTP application is also an enrolment application for the CF.


----------



## pk89 (23 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the answer Blackadder.

I've already checked, and the RMC doesn't offer nursing, so I have no choice but to choose a civilian university.


----------



## JRBond (23 Jun 2012)

PK98, 

For your application you have to fill out the standard CF application putting Nursing Officer as your trade choice, and ROTP as your entry plan, as well as complete the ROTP supplemental paperwork with your university choice, experience, essay, etc.


----------



## pk89 (23 Jun 2012)

Thanks Bond, I found the section in the application.
I suppose my next question then is; do I send the application in all at once?


----------



## scriptox (23 Jun 2012)

pk89 said:
			
		

> Thanks Bond, I found the section in the application.
> I suppose my next question then is; do I send the application in all at once?



When I was applying for ROTP, the recruiter advised that I try to bring in all my paperwork to the recruiting centre as soon as I can. This included my ROTP supplemental paperwork as JRBond suggested, and my complete CF application. So according to the recruiter that advised me: Yes, send in the whole application or as much paperwork as you can at once.


----------



## pk89 (23 Jun 2012)

And thank you scriptox.
You've all been very helpful.

Topic can be locked; I've no more questions.


----------



## MatthewMeredith (28 Jun 2012)

Before it gets locked, I have a quick question that's more-or-less related:

I applied yesterday to the ROTP (Pilot, MPO, Intelligence) using the online application. However, it didn't cover some sections of the paper application printout I got from my CFRC (eg. the essay on why you want to go to the school you chose).

I went through all the steps of the online application and the follow up e-mail to confirm my application said the only items I have to send in are my transcripts and proof of citizenship. Is this correct, or did I miss something along the way?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Jun 2012)

MatthewMeredith said:
			
		

> Before it gets locked, I have a quick question that's more-or-less related:
> 
> I applied yesterday to the ROTP (Pilot, MPO, Intelligence) using the online application. However, it didn't cover some sections of the paper application printout I got from my CFRC (eg. the essay on why you want to go to the school you chose).
> 
> ...



There is seperate ROTP application that you will be sent.  FYI MPO and Int  O have no positions for ROTP at the moment.


----------



## MatthewMeredith (28 Jun 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> There is seperate ROTP application that you will be sent.  FYI MPO and Int  O have no positions for ROTP at the moment.



Thanks, Hatchet Man! I'm aware that those two professions aren't open, but I didn't want to sign up to be something I don't want to be, and I figure they might open up by the time I'm done at RMC (I specifically picked them because they're something I would want to do and they work with the degree I want to get (Bachelor of Arts in Military Psychology and Leadership)). With that being said, I have my fingers triple crossed for becoming a Pilot


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jun 2012)

MatthewMeredith said:
			
		

> and I figure they might open up by the time I'm done at RMC



I don't think that's how it works.


----------



## MatthewMeredith (28 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I don't think that's how it works.



Hmm... I just read a post from dapaterson in another thread related to that... Let me find it 



> Remember, ROTP and DEO address two different time frames of requirements.
> 
> An ROTP officer will be employable five years from now - four years in school one year in training.  A DEO is for next year - one year in training and they're employable.
> 
> Thus, a shortfall in ROTP intake this year usually won't translate into increased DEO intake until 3-4 years from now.



Maybe some clarification on this? If a profession is closed now, can I not still put it on my application for the ROTP since it might be open in 4 years? Or does it need to be open just to get accepted to RMC?

Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jun 2012)

MatthewMeredith said:
			
		

> Maybe some clarification on this? If a profession is closed now, can I not still put it on my application for the ROTP since it might be open in 4 years? Or does it need to be open just to get accepted to RMC?



They hire ROTP people based on projected manpower needs 4-5 years from now. If the trade you want is closed this year, you're not going to RMC this year. You wont be accepted to RMC for a trade that is closed to ROTP.


----------



## MatthewMeredith (28 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They hire ROTP people based on projected manpower needs 4-5 years from now. If the trade you want is closed this year, you're not going to RMC this year. You wont be accepted to RMC for a trade that is closed to ROTP.



Ohh okay, so professions listed on the forces website as accepting applications/in demand are for an intake in 4-5 years? I always assumed those lists were for DEO's and were only relevant to the current intake.


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Jun 2012)

Regardless of how the numbers are determined, you cannot pick closed trades for any entry plan, you WILL be counselled to pick something else.


----------



## MatthewMeredith (29 Jun 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Regardless of how the numbers are determined, you cannot pick closed trades for any entry plan, you WILL be counselled to pick something else.



Thanks for the heads up! So now comes the big question... Pick something else that I'm only mildly interested in as a career, or only have one choice (pilot). Time to do some pondering...


----------

